# Fox Wiper Arm Removal



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

I need to remove my wiper arms, and I cant figure out how. I removed the washer and nut on top of the arm. Do I need to remove the bottom nut as well?
If anyone knows how this is done please let me know, my Bentley will not be here for another week or so!!!
Thanks


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Fox Wiper Arm Removal (dogginfox)*

there is a 10mm nut you have to open.


----------

